# 34rd Annual Ramapo Rally Bicycle Tour, Sunday, August 14, 2011.



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

The *Ramapo Rally, (RAMAPORALLY.COM*https://RAMAPORALLY.COM) organized by the Bicycle Touring Club of North Jersey (*BTCNJ.COM*) is the premier bicycling event in North Jersey. The event offers six beautiful, well-marked routes: 12, 25, 45, 62, 100, or 125 miles -- through the farm, lake and hill country of northern and western New Jersey. Last year over 1300 riders and volunteers participated in the Rally.

The routes range from a family friendly 12 mile ride through the suburban communities of northern Bergen County, NJ, to a very challenging 125 mile ride through the Highlands of Morris County.
A portion of the proceeds will be donated to Camp Sunshine in Ridgewood, NJ. The camp helps multiply handicapped and disabled children and young adults.

*ALTERNATIVE, LONGER VERSION OF INTRODUCTON*
The *BTCNJ *(Bicycle Touring Club of New Jersey) *Ramapo Rally *is the premier bicycling event in North Jersey. Last year close to 1,300 riders participated in different rides ranging from the very challenging century (100 mile) and ultra-century (125 mile) rides through the highlands of Morris County to the family friendly 25 mile ride through gently rolling roads of Bergen County. The ride introduces many riders to areas of New Jersey they have never seen before. Tree shaded country roads, gated estates, lakes and farmland, including an alpaca and llama farm unfold before the riders. The Rally draws individual riders and groups riders from all over the Northeast. 

There are 5 different ride levels, 125, 100, 62, 45, 25 and 12 miles. Seasoned cyclists attack the many hills (yes - there are significant hills in the Highland area of New Jersey) in groups escorted by experienced ride leaders or venture out on their own following detailed cue sheets and road markings. Novice riders can participate in the rest stops along the way provide the cyclists with nourishment and comfort facilities. SAG wagons provide assistance to riders with mechanical or physical problems. A meal is provided to all riders at the end of the Rally.

*Location and Time:*
Campgaw Mountain County Park, 200 Campgaw Rd, Mahwah NJ
First riders – 7:00 AM Last riders 10:00 AM
Registration Information:

*REGISTRATION WILL BE LIMITED TO 1400 RIDERS*

Register online at ACTIVE.COM or mail registration (form available at RAMAPORALLY.COM)
Register by August 1st
Receive a Park Tool multi-tool.
Receive a chance to win a VBT Tuscan vacation.
Online and mail registration closes August 12th, 2011
Fees schedule
Pre-registration by August 1 (Based on postmark for mailed forms)
BTCNJ member	$30.00
Non-member $35.00
Pre-registration after August 1
BTCNJ member	$35.00	
Non-member $35.00

Day of event (If registration is still open)
All $40.00
Features:
Many rides led by BTCNJ ride leaders – see website
Sag wagon and bike shop mechanical support.
Merchandise and exhibit areas.
Fully stocked rest stops, with home made baked goods.
Complimentary lunch at the end of your ride.

A portion of the proceeds will be donated to Camp Sunshine in Ridgewood, NJ. The camp helps multiply handicapped and disabled children and young adults.

For more information: Joel Ringer 201 475-1533 [email protected]


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

what is the approximate total vertical gain on the Century? I may be interested


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

DaveG said:


> what is the approximate total vertical gain on the Century? I may be interested


i'm not sure. i posted this release for the club.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

this is from last year it's supposed to be a 62 miles but i'm short of 4 miles

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/44756848


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

This is great ride and good club, I've done the past two years.. first the 62miler then the 100miler. I can't make it this year... have other plans. if you have chance to ride, sign up you won't be sorry


----------



## tburgesscsp (Jan 14, 2008)

Century loop posted on Map My Ride - http://www.mapmyride.com/s/routes/view/bike-ride-map/new-jersey/montvale/802953

The 125 adds some extra climbing including a sick climb up Schooleys Mountain Road in Long Valley.

Always a well supported fun ride.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*thanks*



tburgesscsp said:


> Century loop posted on Map My Ride - http://www.mapmyride.com/s/routes/view/bike-ride-map/new-jersey/montvale/802953
> 
> The 125 adds some extra climbing including a sick climb up Schooleys Mountain Road in Long Valley.
> 
> Always a well supported fun ride.


Thanks tburgess and nismosr. I expected more climbing. I think I can handle it. I may sign up if schedule permits. Its a bit of a drive for me so I might need find find a place to stay


----------



## jkmacman (Feb 6, 2009)

DaveG said:


> Thanks tburgess and nismosr. I expected more climbing. I think I can handle it. I may sign up if schedule permits. Its a bit of a drive for me so I might need find find a place to stay


don't wait too long, they're expecting the 1400 max to sell out prior to the event date, also they have rides for all levels:thumbsup:


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

*understood*



jkmacman said:


> don't wait too long, they're expecting the 1400 max to sell out prior to the event date, also they have rides for all levels:thumbsup:


I would have to do at least the 62 miler to justify driving all th way up to North Jersey


----------

